# استفسارات.....



## xxxl (9 سبتمبر 2007)

اين توجد روح الله؟اهي في الله فقط ام في جسد المسيح فقط ام في كليهما معا؟؟؟؟
وما معني ان ينادي المسيح _الذي هو الله كما تقولون _ اباه الذي في السماء _الذي هو الله ايضا_فمن هو الله اهو الذي نادي من الارض ام الذي سمع وهو في السماء؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Twin (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخ xxxl*



xxxl قال:


> اين توجد روح الله؟
> اهي في الله فقط ام في جسد المسيح فقط ام في كليهما معا؟؟؟؟


*أين توجد روحك أنت ؟؟؟*​


xxxl قال:


> وما معني ان ينادي المسيح _الذي هو الله كما تقولون _ اباه الذي في السماء _الذي هو الله ايضا_فمن هو الله اهو الذي نادي من الارض ام الذي سمع وهو في السماء؟؟؟؟؟


 
*أخي كثيراً تكلمنا في هذه النقطة *

*عامة السيد المسيح هو الله من منطلق أنه أقنوم الأبن *
*وهو أقنوم العقل في الذات الإلهية *
*ولكن السيد المسيح الذي ظهر بين البشر للفداء *
*هو الله ذاته متخذاً جسد *
*[Q-BIBLE]وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ[/Q-BIBLE]*
*فالسيد المسيح أذاً ذو ناسوت ولاهوت*




> *فهو الله من جهة الاهوت وهو أبن الإنسان من جهة الناسوت*
> *وهو أبن الله من جهاتهما*


*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## xxxl (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااي أخ xxxl*
> 
> 
> ...



انت لم تفهم قصدي في هذه النقطة.... انا اسال اين كان مكان المنادي واين المستمع؟؟؟؟واذا كان المكانان مختلفين فما معني ذلك؟؟؟ وان كان المكان واحد اي في نفس المكان الذي نادي منه المسيح عليه السلام فما معني ذلك؟؟؟؟؟
ومنتظر ردك المحترم.....


----------



## Michael (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*

Joh 1:1  في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله.


----------



## fredyyy (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*

*xxxl
اين توجد روح الله؟اهي في الله فقط ام في جسد المسيح فقط ام في كليهما معا؟؟؟؟*

*أولاً قُل يوجد ... ولا تقُل توجد !

هو الروح القدس الأقنوم الإلهي والله الآب الحال في المسيح 

في إتحاد كامل دون إمتزاج ... وفي تميُّز كامل دون إنفصال
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وما معني ان ينادي المسيح _الذي هو الله كما تقولون _ اباه الذي في السماء _الذي هو الله ايضا_فمن هو الله اهو الذي نادي من الارض ام الذي سمع وهو في السماء؟؟؟؟؟ *

*المسيح كابن الإنسان (الإنسان الكامل) الذبيحة الكاملة

يتحدث الى الله الموجود في السماء وعلى الأرض في ذات الوقت*


----------



## xxxl (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*



fredyyy قال:


> *xxxl
> اين توجد روح الله؟اهي في الله فقط ام في جسد المسيح فقط ام في كليهما معا؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *أولاً قُل يوجد ... ولا تقُل توجد !
> ...



اسف علي الخطأ فريدي........
انت قلت ان الروح القدس والله الآب في المسيح في اتحاد كامل دون امتزاج...وفي تميز كامل دون انفصال....طيب جيد الي الان....
ولكن عليك يؤخذ هذا الكلام بالنسبة لاجابتك علي السؤال الثاني....لانك قلت انه يتحدث الي الله الموجود في السماء وعلي الارض في ذات الوقت...
اذا الاجابتان متعارضتان لانك كما قلت ان الروح القدس والله الآب الحال في المسيح في اتحاد كامل دون امتزاج ... اذا الله في الارض فقط لانه حال في المسيح الموجود علي الارض!!!!! ولذلك هو لا يوجد في السماء لنفس السبب....وايضا انا فهمت من الاجابة علي السؤال الثاني ان المسيح ينادي علي نفسه فهو ينادي وهو يمثل الابن ويستمع وهو يمثل الآب ...هل فهمي صحيح؟؟؟؟ارجو الرد والتوضيح....
وشكرااااااااا


----------



## fredyyy (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*

*xxxL*
*اسف علي الخطأ فريدي........*
*انت قلت ان الروح القدس والله الآب في المسيح في اتحاد كامل دون امتزاج...وفي تميز كامل دون انفصال....طيب جيد الي الان....*
*ولكن عليك يؤخذ هذا الكلام بالنسبة لاجابتك علي السؤال الثاني....لانك قلت انه يتحدث الي الله الموجود في السماء وعلي الارض في ذات الوقت...*
*اذا الاجابتان متعارضتان*

*لاتعارض ... أقولها بصيغة أخرى*

*المسيح (الله المتجسد) على الأرض (الله الذي نستطيع أن نراه)*

*الله الذي يملئ السماء والأرض (المسيح في لاهوته ) الذي لا نستطيع أن نراه*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*لانك كما قلت ان الروح القدس والله الآب الحال في المسيح في اتحاد كامل دون امتزاج ... اذا الله في الارض فقط *

*الله في الارض فقط خطأ خطأ خطأ .... الله لا يحده مكان*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*... ولذلك هو لا يوجد في السماء لنفس السبب....*

*الله المثلث الأقنيم لا حدود لوجوده *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وايضا انا فهمت من الاجابة علي السؤال الثاني ان المسيح ينادي علي نفسه*

*فهم خاطئ المسيح لا ينادي علي نفسه*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*فهو ينادي وهو يمثل الابن ويستمع وهو يمثل الآب ...هل فهمي *

*لا يوجد من يُمثل أحد هذا التعبير خاطئ خاطئ خاطئ *

*المسيح كابن الإنسان (الإنسان الكامل) الذبيحة الكاملة*

*يتحدث الى الله الموجود في السماء وعلى الأرض في ذات الوقت*


----------



## xxxl (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*

عزيزي فريدي شكرا علي ردودك...
وانا احترم وجهة نظرك..... لكن انت لم تفهم ما اقصد....
بالنسبة للتعارض الذي ذكرته انا , فانك قلت ان الله حل في جسد المسيح والمسيح في الارض فكيف تقول ان الله في السماء والارض معا ؟؟؟!!! فانت اذا حالا في مكان لا تكون في غيره...
واذا كان الله في السماء والارض فكيف لا تستطيع ان تراه...؟؟؟
وتقول ايضا ان الله لا يحده مكان وانا معك تماما في هذا ... فقل لي كيف لله العظيم الذي لا يحده مكان ان يحل في جسد انسان؟؟؟؟!!!!
وعندما قلت لك ان المسيح ينادي علي نفسه فهذا ما فهمته من انكم تعتقدون ان المسيح هو الله وهو في ذات الوقت ابن الله ... فكما تقولون هو ابن الله وينادي علي الله الذي تعتقدون انه المسيح؟؟؟؟
وشكرا مرة اخري لاهتمامك ....
ومنتظر ردودك ان شاء الله ....والله الموفق


----------



## استفانوس (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*



> فانك قلت ان الله حل في جسد المسيح والمسيح في الارض فكيف تقول ان الله في السماء والارض معا


اخي الفاضل 
اعطيك مثل يقربها لذهنك البشري
نور الشمس يصل اليك 
هل الشمس لم تبقى في جرم السماء
وحرارتها ايضا 
اذا انت فكرت في احد الاقرباء خارج بلدك هل المعنى انك اصبحت بلا فكر
اذا انت كتبت على ورقة فكرة معينة هل تبقى الفكرة فقط على اورقة ام  بعقلك  ايضا
وهكذا المسيح فهو عقل الله


----------



## xxxl (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*



استفانوس قال:


> اخي الفاضل
> اعطيك مثل يقربها لذهنك البشري
> نور الشمس يصل اليك
> هل الشمس لم تبقى في جرم السماء
> ...



عزيزي استفانوس شكرا علي ردك ....
لكن هذه الامثلة بعيدة تماما....لماذا؟؟؟
ضوء الشمس يصل وهي في مكانها لكن انتم تقولون ان الله حل في جسد المسيح وانت تفهم بالطبع معني كلمة "حل" في اللغة اذ ان الاحلال يشير الي تغير المكان...


----------



## استفانوس (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*

اخي العزيز 
انا اعطيتك امثلة يستطيع العقل البشري استوعابها 
ولكنك لم تستطع حتى بالامثلة
وكلمة حل  
يعني هل الفكرة التي كتبتها على الورقة تغير مكانها وخرجت من فكرك واصبحت على الورقة فقط !!!


----------



## xxxl (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*



استفانوس قال:


> اخي العزيز
> انا اعطيتك امثلة يستطيع العقل البشري استوعابها
> ولكنك لم تستطع حتى بالامثلة
> وكلمة حل
> يعني هل الفكرة التي كتبتها على الورقة تغير مكانها وخرجت من فكرك واصبحت على الورقة فقط !!!



من قال لك اني لم استوعبها!!!!!
عزيزي انا استوعبتها واقول لك ان الامثلة مقصدها بعيد عما تريد..
وقد قمت بشرح علة مثال الشمس..وساشرح لك بفضل الله علة المثال الثاني...
اولا انا معك ان الفكرة موجودة في فكري وعلي الورق ...لكن هل مثالك يوضح استخدام اللفظ "حل" فانتم تقولون ان الله حل في جسد المسيح واذا نظرنا الي معني الكلمة في المعجم سنجد انها تفيد تغير المكان...اما الفكرة فقد حصل لها نسخ فقظ ليس الا....وليست عملية احلال....


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*



استفانوس قال:


> اخي الفاضل
> اعطيك مثل يقربها لذهنك البشري
> نور الشمس يصل اليك
> هل الشمس لم تبقى في جرم السماء
> ...




اعذرني للتدخل بس .. عندي استفسار على مشاركتك هاي .. 

يعني بعرفش بس انا استنتجت انو يسوع كان بناسوته .. موجود بمركز اتضاع على الارض .. كانسان يعني .. و لهادا صلى للآب .. صححلي بليس ازا غلط

يعني صح كان اللاهوت موجود مع الناسوت بغير امتزاج و باتحاد كامل

بس هوة متل ما انت شبهت .. انو الآب بحالة التجسد صار هوة الشمس .. و اقنوم الابن صار الشعاع .. اللي هوة ظل الله بل وقت اللي صار بي انسان كامل كمان 

صح هيك ؟


----------



## xxxl (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*

ارجو من استفانوس التوضيح لعاشقة دجلة.....
اللهم فك اسر العراق...


----------



## استفانوس (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*




> بس هوة متل ما انت شبهت .. انو الآب بحالة التجسد صار هوة الشمس .. و اقنوم الابن صار الشعاع .. اللي هوة ظل الله بل وقت اللي صار بي انسان كامل كمان


اختي العزيزة
هذا مثل ليس الا وليس بالضرورة ان يكون كامل
ولكن ليقربنا الى الله
وانسان بحد ذاته مثل فهو جسد ونفس وروح وهو واحد
وهكذا الله
الآب كائن بذاته ..... الابن ناطق بكلمته ...... الروح القدس حي بروحه
وهكذا البسمله
بسم الآب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*



استفانوس قال:


> اختي العزيزة
> هذا مثل ليس الا وليس بالضرورة ان يكون كامل
> ولكن ليقربنا الى الله
> وانسان بحد ذاته مثل فهو جسد ونفس وروح وهو واحد
> ...




فاهمة فاهمة .. و شكرا 

بس قصدي انو .. هل اقنوم الابن صار الشعاع بل نسبة للشمس ( الآب )

يعني هل صار اقل من الآب لكونه اتحد بل ناسوت ؟ و لهاذا صلى و قال ما بيعرف متى يوم القيامة اللا الآب ؟ 

ولا لاءا .. لئنو الناسوت و اللاهوت ما امتزجو .. و كان بيقول هيدول مجرد من مركز اتضاع و لكونه بجسد بشري ؟ 

معلش .. انا آسفة على مقاطعة حوراكم هيك .. اعذروني


----------



## fredyyy (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*

*الله الآب والله الابن والله الروح القدس*

*الاقانيم الثلاث متساؤيه ولكل أقنوم أعماله *

*وفي نفس الوقت متحدين اتحاد كامل دون إنفصال*


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*



fredyyy قال:


> *الله الآب والله الابن والله الروح القدس*
> 
> *الاقانيم الثلاث متساؤيه ولكل أقنوم أعماله *
> 
> *وفي نفس الوقت متحدين اتحاد كامل دون إنفصال*





عارفة فريدي عارفة

قصدي .. كون يسوع صلى للآب و قال انو مابيعرف وقت نهاية العالم غير الآب

هل هو بسبب كون يسوع صار اقل من الآب لاتحاده بناسوت 

ولا بسبب كونه بجسد بشر فتصرف بتواضع ؟


----------



## استفانوس (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*




> قصدي .. كون يسوع صلى للآب و قال انو مابيعرف وقت نهاية العالم غير الآب
> 
> هل هو بسبب كون يسوع صار اقل من الآب لاتحاده بناسوت
> 
> ولا بسبب كونه بجسد بشر فتصرف بتواضع


اختي العزيزة
ان للمسيح طبيعتين
ناسوتية ولاهوتية
فعندما صلى كان الناسوت يخاطب الله الاب
وليس اللاهوت
مثال
عندما وقف الميت ابن ارملة واقامه استخدم طبيعته اللاهوتية
وعندما بكى على اورشليم استخدم بشريته


----------



## xxxl (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*



استفانوس قال:


> اختي العزيزة
> ان للمسيح طبيعتين
> ناسوتية ولاهوتية
> فعندما صلى كان الناسوت يخاطب الله الاب
> ...



يعني عندما صلي كان ناسوته يخاطب لاهوته لان اللاهوت طبيعة في المسيح


----------



## xxxl (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> فاهمة فاهمة .. و شكرا
> 
> بس قصدي انو .. هل اقنوم الابن صار الشعاع بل نسبة للشمس ( الآب )
> 
> ...



لا تتاسفي فالحوار مفتوح...وشكرا لمداخلتك....
وارجو الله ان يفك اسر العراق


----------



## fredyyy (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*

*XXXL*
*وارجو الله ان يفك اسر العراق *

*وهل تابوا ورفضوا فعل الشر والرذيلة ؟ أم مازالوا في رجاساتهم *

*ويقتلون بعضهم بعضاً *


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*



استفانوس قال:


> اختي العزيزة
> ان للمسيح طبيعتين
> ناسوتية ولاهوتية
> فعندما صلى كان الناسوت يخاطب الله الاب
> ...





شكرا عل جواب .. فهمتني

استفسار اخير .. كان يخاطب الآب و الروح القدس ؟ ولا الله باقانيمه التلات ؟


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*



fredyyy قال:


> *XXXL*
> *وارجو الله ان يفك اسر العراق *
> 
> *وهل تابوا ورفضوا فعل الشر والرذيلة ؟ أم مازالوا في رجاساتهم *
> ...





that's hurts


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*

صدق استفانوس .. انت قلت .. كان الناسوت بصلي .. 


ليه الناسوت ينفصل عن اللاهوت  ؟


----------



## استفانوس (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*




> صدق استفانوس .. انت قلت .. كان الناسوت بصلي


نعم


> ليه الناسوت ينفصل عن اللاهوت ؟


من قال هذا ان اللاهوت واحد غير محدود لا يدرك ولا ينقسم لأنه لا تركيب فيه
ولكن التميز هو في الأقانيم أو تعينات الله المتحدة في الجوهر بغير انقسام أو امتزاج


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*



> من قال هذا ان اللاهوت واحد غير محدود لا يدرك ولا ينقسم لأنه لا تركيب فيه
> ولكن التميز هو في الأقانيم أو تعينات الله المتحدة في الجوهر بغير انقسام أو امتزاج



انا ما حكيت عن الله و تعيناته .. انت لما قلت الناسوت هوة اللي كان بصلي .. 

يعني في فترة ما .. الناسوت ( كأنما و سوري عل تشبيه ) كان يعمل .. و اللاهوت ما عمل في شخص يسوع 

انا هيك فهمت من حكيك .. اذا غلط صححلي .. 

و هادا يؤدي الى انو الناسوت كان مفصول عن اللاهوت في وقت ما و اللي هوة الوقت اللي صلى يسوع فيو 
لئن ما كان اللاهوت هوة البصلي .. 

اذا غلط صححلي


----------



## استفانوس (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*

سلام ونعمة

اختي العزيزة  عاشقة دجلة
ان للرب يسوع المسيح طبيعتين ناسوتية ولاهوتية
متحدين وغير منفصلين
ولكن الاهوت لايتأثر بالناسوت
فعندما صلى المسيح صلى بالناسوت للاب 
وكما كان على الصليب طلب من الاب ان يغفر لصالبيه
وفي صلاته يعلمنا كيف نصلي فصلاته كانت بالروح وهو انسان كاملا واله كاملا
ارجو ان اكون قد اوصلت الجواب


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*

الصراحة مش فاهمة .. 

كيف همة مش مفصولين .. و الناسوت وحده صلى


----------



## استفانوس (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*

سلام ونعمة
اختي العزيزة
سوف اوضح لك المقصود
ان الرب يسوع المسيح فى بستان جثسيمانى
 قد صلى كانسان 
صلاه الطلب
 لانه كان فى تدبير الفداء بديلا عنا 
اي انه صلى كنائب عن البشريه
 وشفيع فيها وفادى لها
وفيما عدا ذلك تكون صلاته الى الاب السماوى من حيث لاهوته الكائن مع الاب فى جوهر الذات الالهيه 
حتى يطلب منه كما يطلب العبد من الرب
 قد قال الرب يسوع له المجدصراحه فى ذلك

[Q-BIBLE]*فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَطْلُبُونَ بِاسْمِي. وَلَسْتُ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَنَا أَسْأَلُ الآبَ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمْ، *​[/Q-BIBLE]
 ولبيان الوحده الجوهريه بين اقنوم الابن واقنوم الاب قال المسيح[Q-BIBLE]*قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَانًا هذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ، فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ: أَرِنَا الآبَ؟ 10 أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟ الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي، لكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ. 11 صَدِّقُونِي أَنِّي فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ، وَإِلاَّ فَصَدِّقُونِي لِسَبَبِ الأَعْمَالِ نَفْسِهَا. 12 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي فَالأَعْمَالُ الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا يَعْمَلُهَا هُوَ أَيْضًا، وَيَعْمَلُ أَعْظَمَ مِنْهَا، لأَنِّي مَاضٍ إِلَى أَبِي. 13 وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالابْنِ. 14 إِنْ سَأَلْتُمْ شَيْئًا بِاسْمِي فَإِنِّي أَفْعَلُهُ.*​[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]*وَأَنَا لَسْتُ وَحْدِي لأَنَّ الآبَ مَعِي*​[/Q-BIBLE]
 وقال ايضا 
[Q-BIBLE]* أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ*​[/Q-BIBLE]
اي ان الابن والاب قائمان معا فى جوهر واحد وذات الهيه واحده
فياعزيزتي 
انه ليس مجرد اله فقط وانم اخذ طبيعه بشريه مثلنا ناسوتا كاملا بحيث قال عنه الكتاب انه شبهنا فى كل شىء ما عدا الخطيه 

[Q-BIBLE]*مِنْ ثَمَّ كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُشْبِهَ إِخْوَتَهُ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ رَحِيمًا، وَرَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ أَمِينًا فِي مَا ِللهِ حَتَّى يُكَفِّرَ خَطَايَا الشَّعْبِ. 18 لأَنَّهُ فِي مَا هُوَ قَدْ تَأَلَّمَ مُجَرَّبًا يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُعِينَ الْمُجَرَّبِينَ.*​[/Q-BIBLE]
ولولا انه اخذ طبيعتنا ما كان ممكن ان يوفى العدل الالهى نيابه عنا
انه صلى كانسان وليس كأله لقد قدم لنا الصوره المثلى للانسان 
ولو كان لا يصلى ماكان يقدم لنا ذاته مثالا لذلك صلى 
والرب يسوع المسيح 
عندما صلى كان ممثلا للبشريه كلها فى ذلك الوقت وفى صلاته
 علمنا ان نصلى
 وعلمنا كيف نصلى
 واعطانا فكره عمليه عن اهميه الصلاه وقيمتها فى حياتنا 
وفى بعض صلواته 
كما فى بستان الزيتون عرفنا كيفيه الجهاد فى الصلاه 
ولو كان المسيح لا يصلى لاعتبرت هذه تهمه ضده ولاعتبره الكتبه والفريسين بعيدا عن الحياه الروحيه 
وصار لهم بذلك عذرا فى ان لا يتبعوا اذ ليس له صله بالله
ارجو ان اكون استطعت ان اجيبك


----------



## xxxl (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*

كيف يكون له صلة بالله وانت تقول انه هو الله بذاته..... وكما قالت عاشقة دجلة _بناءا علي كلامك_ كيف صلي وهو ناسوت وهو لاهوت في نفس الوقت هل كان يصلي مستخدما ناسوته ويقبل الصلاة باعتباره ايضا الاهوت؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## استفانوس (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*



> كيف يكون له صلة بالله وانت تقول انه هو الله بذاته..... وكما قالت عاشقة دجلة _بناءا علي كلامك_ كيف صلي وهو ناسوت وهو لاهوت في نفس الوقت هل كان يصلي مستخدما ناسوته ويقبل الصلاة باعتباره ايضا الاهوت؟؟؟؟؟


اخي  xxxl 
يرجى قراءة الردود بشكل جيد


----------



## xxxl (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*

صدقني قراتها حرفا حرفا لانني صاحب الموضوع


----------



## قلم حر (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*

أهلا بالزميل العزيز :
أوضح لك نقطه أساسيه مهمه :
السيد المسيح : له طبيعتان اٍلهيه و بشريه .
الطبيعه الاٍلهيه .... و هي بغنى عن التعريف .
الطبيعه البشريه : و هي طبيعه بشريه كامله ( أي اٍنسان كامل ) لا يميزه عن باقي البشر سوى بأنه لم يخطىء أبدا ......فكان يأكل و يشرب و يتكلم و يصلي ......مثله مثل أي بشر ......لكن و أكرر ( لم يخطىء أبدا ) .


----------



## xxxl (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*

طيب نرجع الي اول الموضوع ياقلم حر ....
اين توجد روح الله؟اهي في الله فقط ام في جسد المسيح فقط ام في كليهما معا؟؟؟؟
وما معني ان ينادي المسيح _الذي هو الله كما تقولون _ اباه الذي في السماء _الذي هو الله ايضا_فمن هو الله اهو الذي نادي من الارض ام الذي سمع وهو في السماء؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## قلم حر (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*



xxxl قال:


> طيب نرجع الي اول الموضوع ياقلم حر ....
> اين توجد روح الله؟اهي في الله فقط ام في جسد المسيح فقط ام في كليهما معا؟؟؟؟
> الذات الاٍلهيه  غير محدوده .
> وما معني ان ينادي المسيح _الذي هو الله كما تقولون _ اباه الذي في السماء _الذي هو الله ايضا_فمن هو الله اهو الذي نادي من الارض ام الذي سمع وهو في السماء؟؟؟؟؟


لو جلبت النص كاملا ....لفهمت هذا النص :
هذا الكلام الذي نقلته كان ردا على التلاميذ الذين سألوه السيد المسيح عن كيفية الصلاه .
حبيبي : الناسوت ( الطبيعه البشريه ).....ليس ألله !!
راجع ردي الأخير و تأنى بالقراءه و الرد .
موفق .


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*



> عندما صلى كان ممثلا للبشريه كلها فى ذلك الوقت وفى صلاته



ليش ؟ ناسوته كان ممثل للبشرية ؟ لئن بدون خطيئة ؟ 



> علمنا ان نصلى
> وعلمنا كيف نصلى
> واعطانا فكره عمليه عن اهميه الصلاه وقيمتها فى حياتنا
> وفى بعض صلواته
> كما فى بستان الزيتون عرفنا كيفيه الجهاد فى الصلاه



يعني هادا هو هدف صلاة ناسوته ؟ كلش اوكي


----------



## fredyyy (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*

*أعزائي 

لا يصح أن نقول أن أحد الأقانيم فوق أو تحت ... في الارض أو في السماء 

الله الآب ... والله الابن ... والله الروح القدس 

الوجودية المكانية (جغرافياً) لا تنطبق على الأقانيم الثلاث

فكل أقنوم موجود في كل مكان منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد

ولا نستطيع أن نستخدم الكلمات والتعبيرات البشرية على الله

فهذا غير جائز .... (لنحترس أن ننطق بألفاظ لا تتناسب مع طبيعة الله)

المسيح في هذا المشهد كلي الوجود وكلي العلم :

45  فيلبس وجد نثنائيل وقال له وجدنا الذي كتب عنه موسى في الناموس والانبياء يسوع ابن يوسف الذي من الناصرة.
 46  فقال له نثنائيل أمن الناصرة يمكن ان يكون شيء صالح.قال له فيلبس تعال وانظر
 47  ورأى يسوع نثنائيل مقبلا اليه فقال عنه هوذا اسرائيلي حقا لا غش فيه.
 48  قال له نثنائيل من اين تعرفني.اجاب يسوع وقال له.قبل ان دعاك فيلبس وانت تحت التينة رأيتك.
 49  اجاب نثنائيل وقال له يا معلّم انت ابن الله.انت ملك اسرائيل.
 50  اجاب يسوع وقال له هل آمنت لاني قلت لك اني رأيتك تحت التينة.سوف ترى اعظم من هذا.*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*



xxxl قال:


> طيب نرجع الي اول الموضوع ياقلم حر ....
> اين توجد روح الله؟اهي في الله فقط ام في جسد المسيح فقط ام في كليهما معا؟؟؟؟
> وما معني ان ينادي المسيح _الذي هو الله كما تقولون _ اباه الذي في السماء _الذي هو الله ايضا_فمن هو الله اهو الذي نادي من الارض ام الذي سمع وهو في السماء؟؟؟؟؟


 
ممكن تذكر الشاهد؟ علشان نفهم ايش السؤال ؟


----------



## ibrahem_madian (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*

عندي حل بسيط للمشكلة دي 

 وَهُوَ الّذِي فِي السّمآءِ إِلَـَهٌ وَفِي الأرْضِ إِلَـَهٌ وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ الْعَلِيمُ * وَتَبَارَكَ الّذِي لَهُ مُلْكُ السّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا وَعِندَهُ عِلْمُ السّاعَةِ وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ * وَلاَ يَمْلِكُ الّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِهِ الشّفَاعَةَ إِلاّ مَن شَهِدَ بِالْحَقّ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ * وَلَئِن سَأَلْتَهُم مّنْ خَلَقَهُمْ لَيَقُولُنّ اللّهُ فَأَنّىَ يُؤْفَكُونَ *


افهم من كلامك يا استفانوس
(( وهكذا المسيح فهو عقل الله  ))

ازاي دي بقي ؟؟؟!!!!!!   مش قادر اتخيلها خاااااااااااااالص    

اللي أعرفه ان الله يسمع ولكن ليس كسمعنا و يبصر و ليس كبصرنا ( و هو السميع العليم )
وليس كمثله شيء و هو السميع البصير 

يبقي ازاي نصف الاله الذي في السموات بان ليه اله تاني في الارض (جزء منه علي حد تعبيرك ) او يكاد يكون هو انا مش فاهم اصلا ...... 

دلوقتي يبقي فيه حل من 2

اما تقصد انه اله واحد و يبقي في صورة بشر عشان يبلغ الرسالة 
او انك تقصد انهم الهين واحد في السماء و التاني يتبعه في الأرض او العقل بتاعه 
اسف لو التعبير خاني بس حقيقي مش فاهم
وياريت أعرف معني الكلمات دي 

الأقنيم 

 لاهوته  


 الأقنوم 

وشكرا ليك يا استفانوس


_______________________________________
الأخ fredyyy  

المسيح (الله المتجسد) على الأرض (الله الذي نستطيع أن نراه)

الله الذي يملئ السماء والأرض (المسيح في لاهوته ) الذي لا نستطيع أن نراه




يا تري تقصد ان الله في السماء ( المسيح في لاهوته ) أرسل الينا الرسول في الارض أو زي تعبيرك (الله المتجسد) 

طيب دلوقتي ممكن العقل يقول كلمته بعيد عن التعصبات الدينية 

اري في كلامك ان الله في السماء ارسل الينا بشرا في صورة منزهة عن الاخطاء ليعظ الناس و يكون رحمة لهم في الاخرة و ايده بمعجزات لتكون له نصيرا و تبيانا لهم ..... مع ايماني الكامل بالمسيح و بميلاده المعجز و معجزاته التي ايده بها ( الله في لاهوته ) علي حد تعبيرك ولو اني مش عارف لحد دلوقتي لاهوته دي يعني ايه .. بقترح انها ممكن تكون ملكوته 

 شوية السطور اللي فوق دول لو انطبقوا علي شخص فالمسلمين بيسموه رسول من رب العالمين ومفيش داعي ابدا لاختلاط الامور أو نطلق عليه اله .. فانت لسة بتقول ان الاله  ( الله في لاهوته )
فالرسول رسول  و الاله اله


----------



## ibrahem_madian (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*



قلم حر قال:


> أهلا بالزميل العزيز :
> أوضح لك نقطه أساسيه مهمه :
> السيد المسيح : له طبيعتان اٍلهيه و بشريه .
> الطبيعه الاٍلهيه .... و هي بغنى عن التعريف .
> الطبيعه البشريه : و هي طبيعه بشريه كامله ( أي اٍنسان كامل ) لا يميزه عن باقي البشر سوى بأنه لم يخطىء أبدا ......فكان يأكل و يشرب و يتكلم و يصلي ......مثله مثل أي بشر ......لكن و أكرر ( لم يخطىء أبدا ) .



--------------------------------------------------------

بالنسبة للطبيعة الاهية فاني لا أعارضك فيها

بالنسبة للطبيعة البشرية فعندس استفسار بسيط 

انت تقول .... الطبيعه البشريه : و هي طبيعه بشريه كامله ( أي اٍنسان كامل ) لا يميزه عن باقي البشر سوى بأنه لم يخطىء أبدا ......فكان يأكل و يشرب و يتكلم و يصلي ......مثله مثل أي بشر ......لكن و أكرر ( لم يخطىء أبدا )  

كان يصلي ....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!
اذا كان يصلي لمن ؟؟؟؟!!!! 
يصلي لنفسه ؟؟؟؟!!!!
اذا  اكتمل فهمي الآن 
المسيح في الأرض يصلي للمسيح في السماء !!!!
كيف و انت تقول انهما واحدا 
الا و اذا كنت تقصد ان المسيح البشر في الارض ( الرسول ) يصلي لله الواحد في السماء الذي خلقه كاي بشر ممن خلق ... من طين 
والا كيف يصلي اله لاله حتي ولو كانا واحدا كما تقول ؟؟؟!!!!
كان اجدر بالمسيح الذي في الأرض اذا أن يأمر الناس بالصلاة له اذا كان حقا هو من في السماء 
واذا لم يكن هو من في السماء .. اذا ماذا أعبد المسيح في الارض أم المسيح في السماء  ..... واذا كان المسيح في الارض يعبد المسيح في السماء فاجدر بي ان أعبد الله في السماء 


رأي الاسلام في هذه النقطة كان كالآتي 

(ما اتخذ الله من ولد وما كان معه من اله إذا لذهب كل اله بما خلق ولعلى بعضهم على بعض سبحان الله عما يصفون) سورة المؤمنون /91 .

سلام و نعمة....


----------



## xxxl (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*

شكرا لك ابراهيم وهذا ما اريد السؤال عنه....اذ كيف للمسيح الذي يعبدونه يصلي!!!!
ويصلي لمن اذا كان هو الاله المعبود؟؟؟؟
واذا كان يصلي لابيه اذا فالله الاب ليس الابن والاجدر ان نعبد الاب الذي يصلي له المسيح؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## قلم حر (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*



ibrahem_madian قال:


> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> بالنسبة للطبيعة الاهية فاني لا أعارضك فيها
> 
> ...


ألخص  ما أظنه جذر الحلقه المفقوده بيننا في الحوار :

الله هو الطبيعه الاٍلهيه ( اللاهوت ).....و ليس الطبيعه البشريه ( الناسوت )!!
و نحن نصلي ل ( اللاهوت ) أي الطبيعه الاٍلهيه !!
هل فهمت الآن بصوره أوضح ؟؟
أرجو أخذ هذه المداخله مبدأا للحوار .....حتى لا نشتته ....و نكمل معا نقطه فنقطه ....بدون اٍسلاميات ( لتخصص القسم ) .
فالحوار المنظم هو الحوار المفيد .
موفق .


----------



## قلم حر (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*



xxxl قال:


> شكرا لك ابراهيم وهذا ما اريد السؤال عنه....اذ كيف للمسيح الذي يعبدونه يصلي!!!!
> ويصلي لمن اذا كان هو الاله المعبود؟؟؟؟
> واذا كان يصلي لابيه اذا فالله الاب ليس الابن والاجدر ان نعبد الاب الذي يصلي له المسيح؟؟؟؟؟


أنت كنت معانا ؟؟؟
هل تريد أن أكرر لك الردود .......؟ فتعود لتسأل نفس السؤال متجاهلا جوهر الردود ؟؟
نكرر , لعل و عسى :


> أهلا بالزميل العزيز :
> أوضح لك نقطه أساسيه مهمه :
> السيد المسيح : له طبيعتان اٍلهيه و بشريه .
> الطبيعه الاٍلهيه .... و هي بغنى عن التعريف .
> الطبيعه البشريه : و هي طبيعه بشريه كامله ( أي اٍنسان كامل ) لا يميزه عن باقي البشر سوى بأنه لم يخطىء أبدا ......فكان يأكل و يشرب و يتكلم و يصلي ......مثله مثل أي بشر ......لكن و أكرر ( لم يخطىء أبدا ) .


و يا ريتك اٍقتبست الرد و علقت عليه أو اٍستفسرت عن حاجه معينه فيه مش مفهومه ......بتكتب عشوائيا بدون توضيح أو تدقيق .
المهم :
نحن اٍلهنا هو الطبيعه الاٍلهيه ( أظن كلة طبيعه اٍلهيه يفترض أن تكون مفهومه لأي قارىء ) !
فهمت قصدي ؟؟؟؟
لنرى ردك القادم ( اٍن جاء ) هل ينبع من فهم لردي أو تجاهل لجوهر ردي !
موفق .


----------



## fredyyy (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*

*xxxl
ويصلي لمن اذا كان هو الاله المعبود ؟*

*من منظور آخر  :

المسيح كالانسان الكامل كان يُصلي لله الآب ... لكي يُعلمنا كيف ولمن نصلى 

 يو 14:13 
 ومهما سألتم باسمي فذلك افعله ليتمجد الآب بالابن.
 يو 14:14 
 ان سألتم شيئا باسمي فاني افعله 
يو 15:16  
ليس انتم اخترتموني بل انا اخترتكم واقمتكم لتذهبوا وتأتوا بثمر ويدوم ثمركم.لكي يعطيكم الآب كل ما طلبتم باسمي.
 يو 16:23  
وفي ذلك اليوم لا تسألونني شيئا.الحق الحق اقول لكم ان كل ما طلبتم من الآب باسمي يعطيكم.
 يو 16:26 
 في ذلك اليوم تطلبون باسمي.ولست اقول لكم اني انا اسأل الآب من اجلكم. 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*واذا كان يصلي لابيه اذا فالله الاب ليس الابن والاجدر ان نعبد الاب الذي يصلي له المسيح ؟*


*الغير مسيحي ليس له الحق أن يُشير على المسيحيين كيف ولمن يُصلوا

ونحن نعلم أكثر من أي شخص من هو الأجدر بأن يُعبد

هل  أتداخل في عقيدتك وأقول لك ينبغي أن ُتصلى 10 مرات*


----------



## ibrahem_madian (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*

*أسف يا جماعة علي استخدام ايات قرآنية ومكنتش أعرف قوانين المنتدي
ولكن اسمحوا لي اقول رأيي في حكاية القوانين دي....!!!؟؟؟
انتو محرمين الاستدلال بىيات قرأنية بعتباركم منكرين ومش مؤمنين بأن فيه قرآن اصلا .. دي حرية للعقيدة ومحدش يقدر يجبركم علي كده لكن انا بلاحظ ان كتير بتستخدموا كلمات من الانجيل...
هل أعتبر ان دي دكتاتورية في الرأي؟؟!!
ام ان انا لازم اسمع و بس ومش من حقي أعبر 

انا فوجئت بشطب بعض الايات من القرآن اللي كنت جايبها للتوضيح بس مش لأي سبب تاني . مع العلم اني كنت جديد في المنتدي ومكنتش أعرف القوانين ..
بكرر أسفي .....

و ياريت ادارة المنتدي تراجع حكاية القوانين دي تاني عشان أعتبر المناظرة مكتملة الجوانب الديمقراطية و حقوق التعبير الصحيحة و ليس الدكتاتورية في الرأي ..

و قبل اي شيء عارف ان ده منتدي مسيحي و المسلمين ضيوف فيه .. و لكن أملي في سعة صدركم كبيرة 

سلام لكم *


----------



## ibrahem_madian (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*



قلم حر قال:


> ألخص  ما أظنه جذر الحلقه المفقوده بيننا في الحوار :
> 
> الله هو الطبيعه الاٍلهيه ( اللاهوت ).....و ليس الطبيعه البشريه ( الناسوت )!!
> 
> ...




-------------

اري انك وصلت لهمزة الوصل في هذا الموضوع 

نحن جميعا نتفق ان هناك اله واحد .. جميعنا نعبده و نتوجه اليه بالصلاوات و الدعاء 
مؤمنين بالجنة و النار
بالثواب و العقاب
هذا ما نتفق فيه عزيزي ولكن النقطة الشائكة التي لطالما ادميت الكثير هي نقطة تجسيد الله سبحانه و تعالي في صورة بشر 

اهذا يعقل ان يأتي المولي سبحانه و تعالي في صورة بشر لينذر الناس ولماذا لم يبعث الله رسلا في هذه الامة كسابقتها من الامم !!!؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!

ولكن دعونا الان نسرد المهام اليومية للبشر 
فأنا اصحو من النوم اول شيء افكر به الذهاب للمرحاض ... اظن ان البشر فقط هم الذين يذهبون للمرحاض لا الالهة ....!!!!!!!!
ثم ارتدي ملابسي و أكل و أشرب و انزل بين الناس في مدرستي في جامعتي في الاسواق 
نعم ... انه الناسوت كما تقول في صورة الكاملة للبشر ولكن كيف يكون الله في السماء ( الاهوت ) و في نفس اللحظة اله في الأرض ( ناسوت ) 
وعندما سالت اجابوني انهما في إتحاد كامل دون إمتزاج ... وفي تميُّز كامل دون إنفصال 
لطالما اوقفني هذا التعبير وحاولت ادراكه ..!!! ولكن عقلي هداني انها اثنين في النهاية  مهما بلغت درجة اتحادهما فانهما اثنين 

اذن في النهاية أري ان الناسوت يمكن القول بأنه جزء من الاهوت سواء قلتم انه ابنه او غير ذلك  اذن فهما اثنين ..... اذن فمن أعبد ؟؟!!!! علي العلم بأن الناسوت جزء من الاهوت و اذا كنت أعبد الاهوت وهذا الناسوت جزء منه فله حق عليَّ بالعبادة ( اذا كنت اعبد الكل فالكل يشمل الجزء ) هذا ما اتفقنا عليه انا و الاخ ( قلم حر ) 
ولكن ماذا اصنع اذا كان الناسوت يعبد الاهوت نفسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!

اذن يكون حق علي َّ أن اعبد الاهوت فقط  .......... 

وهذا ما أرمي اليه ... أن في هذا الكون اله واحد 
أولٌ بلا بداية و أخرٌ بلا نهاية  لا يحده شيء حتي الزمن مخلوق من مخلوقاته فلا يجري عليه ولا يتاثر بمرور الزمن ..ز أقصد أنه لم يولد ولم يكن طفلا فشابا فشيخا و يهرم .... تعالي الله عما تصفون


----------



## fredyyy (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*

* ... مؤمنين بالجنة و النار ...

نحن ننتظر الفردوس وبيت الآب ولا ننتظر الجنة (الجنة موقعها على الارض)

أما النار فللذين لم يؤمنوا بعمل المسيح على الصليب

 يو 3:18  
الذي يؤمن به لا يدان والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لانه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد.
 1يو 5:10 
 من يؤمن بابن الله فعنده الشهادة في نفسه.من لا يصدق الله فقد جعله كاذبا لانه لم يؤمن بالشهادة التي قد شهد بها الله عن ابنه.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

بالثواب و العقاب هذا ما نتفق فيه عزيزي ولكن النقطة الشائكة التي لطالما ادميت الكثير هي نقطة تجسيد الله سبحانه و تعالي في صورة بشر 
اهذا يعقل ان يأتي المولي سبحانه و تعالي في صورة بشر 

نقطة التجسد هي جوهرية للمسيحية لإتمام عمل الفداء على الصليب

ليس لعقلك ان يفهم كل أعمال الله ... لان أعمل الله تنفرد بصفات خاصة

 اش 55:9 
لانه كما علت السموات عن الارض هكذا علت طرقي عن طرقكم وافكاري عن افكاركم.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ولكن كيف يكون الله في السماء ( الاهوت ) و في نفس اللحظة اله في الأرض ( ناسوت ) 

اللاهوت والناسوت لا يمكن فصلهما ... فالله يملء الكون في أي وقت (الله كلِّي الوجود)
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وعندما سالت اجابوني انهما في إتحاد كامل دون إمتزاج ... وفي تميُّز كامل دون إنفصال 

مقولة مختصرة ومُعبرة جداً
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

لطالما اوقفني هذا التعبير وحاولت ادراكه ..!!! ولكن عقلي هداني انها اثنين في النهاية مهما بلغت درجة اتحادهما فانهما اثنين 

لا لا لا ليسو أثنين كل الكلام وارد عن الأشياء ... لكن عند الله لنا وقفة

فالله لا نستطيع أن نقول عنه التعبير (شئ)

الله متميز في صفاته وفي كينونته وكل ما يُعلنه عن نفسه نقبله ولا نجادل فيه

إن لم تفهم المفاهيم الخاصة (بصفات الله وكينونته) أطلب التفسير ولا ُتجادل
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اذن في النهاية أري ان الناسوت يمكن القول بأنه جزء من الاهوت 

لا وجود لهذا المبدء عندما نتكلم عن الله (الله لا يتجزأ) لا ُتقال ولا ُتفهم هكذا
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ولكن ماذا اصنع اذا كان الناسوت يعبد الاهوت نفسه ؟

الناسوت لا يعبد اللاهوت تعبير خاطئ وفهم خاطئ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وهذا ما أرمي اليه ... أن في هذا الكون اله واحد 

تعبير صحيح جداً
*


----------



## قلم حر (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*

كمان نقطه مهمه ( حتى نرتكز على أسس واضحه )  :
ماذا تقصد بالصلاه و العباده ؟؟؟
يا ريت تكتب مفهومك بشكل واضح ل :
الصلاه .
العباده .
و للعلم : العباده من العبوديه .....و المسيحي المؤمن ليس عبدا !
موفق .


----------



## ibrahem_madian (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*

عزيزي ( قلم حر )
لم اري ردك أو تعليقك بعد علي ما كتبت 

ولكن أظن اننا نبتعد عن صلب الموضوع بتلك الاسئلة 
فاذا اردت فتح موضوع جديد فليكن بعدما ننتهي من ذلك الموضوع .....

ليس عليك سوي فتح موضوع بعنوان مفهوم الصلاة و أعدك بان اشارك في ذلك الموضوع ولكن دع هذه الصفحة لعرض الافكار و التساؤلات التي تدور في أذهاننا عن الطبيعتان ( البشرية و الاهية ) 

أما بالنسبة لموضوع العبودية 

فكفاني فخراً أن أكون لله عبدا و أن يكون الله لي ربا 

فأنا سعيد بتلك العبودية لقوله تعالي    و أعبد ربك حتي يأتيك اليقين 


موفق ,,,


----------



## قلم حر (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*



ibrahem_madian قال:


> عزيزي ( قلم حر )
> لم اري ردك أو تعليقك بعد علي ما كتبت
> فضلت تأجيله لأعرف نقطه مهمه جدا .....لكنك يبدو لا تريد أن ترد عليها لهدف معين .....لكن لا عليك .
> ولكن أظن اننا نبتعد عن صلب الموضوع بتلك الاسئلة
> ...


يتبع بالرد على مداخلتك السابقه ...


----------



## قلم حر (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*



ibrahem_madian قال:


> -------------
> 
> اري انك وصلت لهمزة الوصل في هذا الموضوع
> 
> ...


ما تم تلوينه بالأزرق مرفوض ......فتنبه ......فاٍن كنت لا تزال تجهل الكثير .....فلتقرأ اكثر ..... أرجو أن تنتقي ألفاظ عقلانيه ,,,,,خصوصا أنك لا تزال تقرأ بدون تدبر و الدليل موجود في آخر تعليق هنا !
بداية : لم أفهم أي من اٍستنتاجاتك السابقه ......و أراها مختلطه بطريقه غريبه ....او على الأقل غير مفهومه .
و أنا سألتك عن ماهية الصلاه أو مفهومها .......لكنك أبيت أن تجيب .
في المسيحيه : المؤمن ليس عبدا و لا يعبد .....فكيف باالسيد المسيح ؟؟
للعلم : الصلاه في المسيحيه : هي تواصل فكري مباشر( أو ممكن أن نقول حوار مباشر ) مع الله .
و الأغرب تعليقك :


> وهذا ما أرمي اليه ... أن في هذا الكون اله واحد
> أولٌ بلا بداية و أخرٌ بلا نهاية لا يحده شيء حتي الزمن مخلوق من مخلوقاته فلا يجري عليه ولا يتاثر بمرور الزمن ..ز أقصد أنه لم يولد ولم يكن طفلا فشابا فشيخا و يهرم


و من خالفك بحرف من هذا القول ؟؟
أراك لا زلت تتأثر بمعلوماتك السابقه الخاطئه عن المسيحيه !!!
أتمنى أن تقرأ الكتاب المقدس ..... و تدقق فيه .
و أن تنتقي ألفاظك بدقه و أسلوب لائق .
موفق .


----------



## fredyyy (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*

*معلش / قلم حر 

دعني أكتب هذة الآية التي تؤيد كلامك :

 يو 15:15 
لا اعود اسميكم عبيدا لان العبد لا يعلم ما يعمل سيده.لكني قد سميتكم احباء لاني أعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من ابي.
 يو 1:12 
 واما كل الذين قبلوه فاعطاهم سلطانا ان يصيروا اولاد الله اي المؤمنون باسمه.


إذاً المسيح أعطانا أن نكون أحباء وأولاد لله 

والذي يريد أم يبقى عبداً .... لن يرث شيئاً

 رو 8:17  
فان كنا اولادا فاننا ورثة ايضا ورثة الله ووارثون مع المسيح.ان كنا نتألم معه لكي نتمجد ايضا معه

ما أعظم المسيح وأعماله كامله ... رائعة .... حسب غناه في المجد*


----------



## ibrahem_madian (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*



fredyyy قال:


> *معلش / قلم حر
> 
> دعني أكتب هذة الآية التي تؤيد كلامك :
> يو 15:15
> ...





موفق ,,,


----------



## ibrahem_madian (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*



قلم حر قال:


> ما تم تلوينه بالأزرق مرفوض ......فتنبه ......فاٍن كنت لا تزال تجهل الكثير .....فلتقرأ اكثر ..... أرجو أن تنتقي ألفاظ عقلانيه ,,,,,خصوصا أنك لا تزال تقرأ بدون تدبر و الدليل موجود في آخر تعليق هنا !
> 
> أنا لم أأتي سوي بالواقع ...فذكرت لك حياتي اليومية ... اريد أن أعرف الفاظي الغير عقلانية ..... أتقصد المرحاض ؟؟؟
> 
> ...



موفق,,,


----------



## fredyyy (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: استفسارات.....*

*يا فريدي ........ عليك بتدبر آيتك و انظر لعظمت من تخاطب *


*ماذا تقصد*


----------

